# Rollout Switch conundrum



## Aces (Dec 27, 2020)

Hey y'all,
ADP 60k BTU LP Greenhouse heater. Rollout switch trips intermittently, but fairly frequently.
Issue started with mud daubers (GA wasps) having built mud nests in the heater. Found the issue. Cleaned the mud out.
Heater started back up, but eventually tripped the upper rollout switch again. All flames are blue and good.
One issue found is that a candle sized flame continues from the bottom orifice after there is no more call for gas. It continues for about a minute.
Assumed heater's automatic valve was not closing well. Replaced with new one (LP). Problem remained. Replaced the circuit board. Problem remained. Replaced the transformer. No improvement.
The unit has a regulator at the tank and one at the greenhouse wall. Tech support for the heater and the service manager at my gas co had no idea. Figured some of y'all might. Doesn't make sense to me. There is no gas leak when the heater is not in use. How do i fix this thing so I don't lose all my crops to this cold winter?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, this is a Pro only site.

Please use our sister site. DIYCHATROOM.COM


----------

